# Old hardwood staircase renovation



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

Just about finished with this 1950's staircase. 

No one had any idea what quality of wood was under the PVC covering until I pulled up one step as a test.

Underneath the PVC was glued with some sort of cement product, which then had to be manually chiseled off. Since it was about 3mm thick and the family stayed in the house during the renovation, I didn't want to sand it off.

After the glue was taken off, I had to use a disc grinder with a 50 grit sanding plate to get the wood looking nice, my eccentric sander with 40 grit paper achieved nothing...

Then I shaved the steps with a drawing knife, and oiled with boiled linseed oil.

Im still working on the railing, gonna oil it, too, and after painting the wood one more time the job will be done!


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice work.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gorgeous !!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Nice work.


Dave,

Where have you been ?? Ice dams ?


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Look's like a PITA job but you nailed it look's nice.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Lots of work there. Nice job!


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

JourneymanBrian said:


> Just about finished with this 1950's staircase. No one had any idea what quality of wood was under the PVC covering until I pulled up one step as a test. Underneath the PVC was glued with some sort of cement product, which then had to be manually chiseled off. Since it was about 3mm thick and the family stayed in the house during the renovation, I didn't want to sand it off. After the glue was taken off, I had to use a disc grinder with a 50 grit sanding plate to get the wood looking nice, my eccentric sander with 40 grit paper achieved nothing... Then I shaved the steps with a drawing knife, and oiled with boiled linseed oil. Im still working on the railing, gonna oil it, too, and after painting the wood one more time the job will be done!


Awesome


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

Heres how the railing turned out:


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice work my man. I like to use the festool in this situation it really saves a ton of time. Also there's barely any dust.


----------

